# 2.1 Speakers on a 2.5k-3k budget



## Schneidel (Jun 16, 2008)

ATP3 and the Logitech X230 seem to be the favorites for the 2.5-3k budget but both of them have been taken out of production. Considering this, can someone suggest similar value for money speakers(other than Creative Inspire). 
Altec Lansing VS4121 seems to be a good bet. Does somebody have an update on its current retail price(in mumbai)?. Also, how about Logitech X240 and Creative Itrigue 3000. 			
Only suggest 2.1 speakers and 3k is as far as i can go.
-TIA


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 16, 2008)

Vs4121 is new atp3 only with better luks n slightly big woofer. Retails fr 2.7k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2008)

VS4121 is the best option.

X230's sound is not that loud. I tested in and didn't like it that much.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 1, 2008)

altec lansing vs4121 - 3k


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 1, 2008)

Altec Lansing ... ..APT 3  @ 3.5 k


----------



## spikygv (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ atp3 is discontinued . .vs4121 is the replacement for atp3 and is quite similar to it.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 3, 2008)

no-offense guyz .. but Dont you think VS3251 is better?.. if its 3.3K as my friend told me .. its better to buy that instead. it better value for money. Total Power Output = 70 Watts RMS. also these are wall mountable...


----------



## spikygv (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ WOW. i dint know that. . too bad , i wud have bought that instead of vs4121. . .but havent seen any reviews.. .links would be helpful to the OP.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 3, 2008)

^ ya thats wat I think .. my cousin needs one for his tv. so next week when I get time I wil buy this one frm nehru pllace. 

as for reviews there is no need these are good speakers. I have seen them. but still u want .. at cnet avg user rating 9.0 out of 10.


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 3, 2008)

check out the new altec VS4221...it has better midrange than VS4121
but i doubt it would be available arnd 3K
ENjoy...


----------

